# Few days rest



## notclinteastwood (Aug 1, 2013)

Been having some knee problems recently, went for a 100km ride on Sunday, was fine. Ran Tue and Wed, went on the bike today smashing some hills and taking some nice strava top tens and koms  Themhilly ride today took its toll on my knee and its been hurting again! 

I've been thinking of taking a few days, maybe a weeks rest from training. I'm racing on 6th October, is it too late to take a rest or should I just do some low intensity training?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Not to late to take a few days off, maybe a little late to take a week off. If you feel great now it won't take long to come back from 3-5 days off.


----------

